# Free and Light Antivirus?



## paragkalra (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Folks,

I know this question has been asked many times before but then the trend keeps changing so decided to open a new thread.

I basically use Linux 24x7, so was never required to install any Anti-virus? I know very little about Windows Softwares and specially Anti-viruses

Unfortunately due to some unavoidable circumstances I was forced to install Windows Media Center on my second PC.

I just want to know which is the best and light Anti-virus that will be able to shield my Window Media Centre Box? At present which is the most effective and reliable Anti-virus for Windows Media Center?

Does any free and Open Source Anti-virus exist in Windows World?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 29, 2008)

AVG Free

(Free as in freeware)

In case of Free as in freedom there is Clamwin but it has no real time scanner. You have to couple it with Winpooch to get a 'sort of workable workaround'


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude, open source anti virus exists and its ClamAV @ www.clamav.net (or .org). It is available for both *nix & win*. I have not installed it but have heard that its quite effective for win*


----------



## New (Jan 29, 2008)

Just check Avast Antivirus..


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe Avast is effective and reliable. Can anyone please share his or her experience with Avast? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

paragkalra said:


> I believe Avast is effective and reliable. Can anyone please share his or her experience with Avast? Thanks in advance!


I can.

Last Year (when i was using win xp)

removed 40 trojans, 20 viruses, 2 ad-wares & 1 spyware.

Day before yesterday, it blocked some Exploit attack in my dad's lappy from the local network in his office.


----------



## anarchist (Jan 29, 2008)

i am using avast from last 1.5 years. it is reliable and light on resources


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am using Avira AntiVir PE Classic. Very light and excellet protection. 
Avast , AVG and BitDefender(on demand only) are all good too.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 29, 2008)

East or West *AVG* is the best.

offtopic:-
i think this thread will lead to Antivirus war.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 29, 2008)

FreeAv
*www.free-av.com


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 29, 2008)

Avast is good... But it didn't find the virus *.vbs virus i suppose... But Avira can dectect the *.vbs virus also... Its my experience


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 29, 2008)

Avast Home


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2008)

I trust Avast Home. 
Light,free & effective.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

AVG-Free.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> East or West *AVG* is the best.
> 
> offtopic:-
> i think this thread will lead to Antivirus war.


Let it not. Lets ask some mod to lock this.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Doesnt need to. As long as members keep suggesting choices without fighting over it much, its okay. Ultimately it depends on persons choice. I doubt we need that 0.1% better detection rate.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bitdefender free version is also good option.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 30, 2008)

Avast, Avira and AVG all, in my opinion, are light and give almost similar standard of security. Secure enough for home use. But each one of them does miss some virii or trojans. Its no big deal considering how much Norton costs and how much it does to protect the system.

PS: I am using Avast Home  and quite satisfied with its performance. Though lately it is missing some virii/trojans that are spreading through portable media (semo2x.exe, d.com, amvo.exe). Have to wait for some program update.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 30, 2008)

Free and Light 
ok try AVG


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 30, 2008)

AVG or Avast, both are good enough


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 30, 2008)

Stop This War!!!


----------



## ismart (Jan 30, 2008)

avast is the best...i m addict.


----------

